
Sex, Drugs and Fraud: I spent 6-figures on a nightmare of a SaaS Company - asebold
https://medium.com/@bjcohen/i-spent-6-figures-on-a-dying-saas-company-d0b0ef8191f1
======
SenHeng
Riveting read, on part 4 now and still cannot stop. This guy can really write!

------
bjcohen7
thank you for posting!!!!!! and appreciate the writing compliment. so fun
seeing this up here.

